
Beautiful Terminal Diffs, Everywhere - signa11
http://blog.robertelder.org/terminal-diff-tool/
======
bsg75
Wow - not only is the utility called with the developers whole name, but the
GitHub project starts with this:

    
    
        Fire DO NOT CREATE PULL REQUESTS FOR THIS PROJECT.  Fire
    
        Fire ANY PULL REQUESTS YOU CREATE WILL NOT BE MERGED IN. Fire
    

This has worked well for me:
[https://github.com/ymattw/cdiff](https://github.com/ymattw/cdiff)

